# Who am I?



## loachers (Jan 30, 2010)

Can someone identify the plant in this picture? I'm referring to the main one in the pic, the tall stem plant with very thin almost needle like leaves. When it gets close to the light it can turn a slight pink-ish color. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Probably this:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=169&category=genus&spec=Rotala


----------



## loachers (Jan 30, 2010)

Cavan Allen said:


> Probably this:
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...details.php?id=169&category=genus&spec=Rotala


That's it!! Thank you!


----------

